# Need to go into Barcelona tomorrow



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

We need to go to the Banca Espana in Barcelona tomorrow sometime.

Looking on my Sat Nav there does not seem to be many parking places.

Does anyone know where we can park a motorhome in Barcelona for about an hour so that I can maybe take a taxi to the bank. The bank is in Placa Cataluna.

We are currently at Joncarmar in Roses.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it's not too late then this might help.

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/transport/car-parking-barcelona.html

What about the airport ? There is an excellent bus service from there- right to Placa Catalunya- and masses of parking.

G


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi brimo.

Not sure about in the centre around Pl. Catalunya but I have thought that if we wanted to park up in Barcelona, we would try Parc de Montjuic. We have seen buses parked up at the top of Carretera de Miramar.

In fact ..... just come across this

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/transport/coach-parking-in-barcelona.html

Where ever you end up, let me know how you get on please.

Best regards.


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

snap


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

brimo, i used to park on the dock area when in Barcelona but that was with a truck and it was allowed, easy to get a taxi into the city, if not go in very early and find a car park as near to your destination as possible, there are 2 only 100mts. from the Placa Cataluna.

Early in the morning you will have a chance of parking so as to get out later, and if possible do not leave your m/h unattended.

By the way will the banks be open on a Sunday.

Bob


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Local train services are excellent. Park at one of the outlying stations maybe?

Rick


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for all the help and advice. As we were going to Vilanova i la Geltru after the Barcelona visit we have decided to play it differently.

We will now travel directly to Vilanova, we park on the car park by the beach for several days at a time. On one of the days I will walk to the station and jump the train to Barcelona and do the necessaries then jump the train back, leaving Mo' with the van at Vilanova.

We think this is safer than leaving Mo' alone in the van in or on the outskirts of Barcelona.

We let you all know how we get on.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

brimo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice. As we were going to Vilanova i la Geltru after the Barcelona visit we have decided to play it differently.
> 
> ...


Take it easy Brian & Mo and have a great trip.

steve


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for all the help and advice. As we were going to Vilanova i la Geltru after the Barcelona visit we have decided to play it differently.

We will now travel directly to Vilanova, we park on the car park by the beach for several days at a time. On one of the days I will walk to the station and jump the train to Barcelona and do the necessaries then jump the train back, leaving Mo' with the van at Vilanova.

We think this is safer than leaving Mo' alone in the van in or on the outskirts of Barcelona.

We let you all know how we get on.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just remember there is a no motorhomes sign up on lighthouse beach!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

I think there's one on the main car park but no-one seems to bother us this time of the year as long as we only stay a few days and behave ourselves.


----------

